# Humped Up Red Herds Pounding Beaches



## Capt. Kris Kelley (Jun 2, 2004)

*Castaway Lodge Seadrift Report*
*By Capt. Kris Kelley*

Strong teamwork and coordinated efforts produced well for our guests despite the challenges of the weather. Guests from TN, Ft. Worth, Houston and AK have been gunning with us over the last week. Since Sunday we've been pulling slick off after slick off which hasn't helped the duck hunting much but Redfish have been shoulder to shoulder amid extreme low water conditions. Capt. Chris C; Capt. Doug R; and Capt. James E. mauled them fishing shorelines with lures and bait. Chris said "just look for a big push of humped up water coming down the shoreline like a freight train and that's them"!

*"Their Ain't No I In Teamwork"*

Coming off fishing trips on Friday things were slow. Capt. Chris C. had Saturday morning off and he headed out scouting early to locate the fish before mid-day trips. My hat is definately off to him for his strong effort on behalf of our guests. He grabbed his duck hunters on their return to the lodge and made a quick turn around onto the fish coordinating the other guides when their guests headed out for fishing. That put everyone into full limits.

Capt. Doug R. and Capt. Matt R. both went deep on ducks Saturday and Sunday with Doug taking full limits and Matt with near limits. When it comes to our team I reflect on the fact that Capt. James and I have been running together for more than a decade. We can read each others thoughts and when it comes to logistics, it just doesn't go much smoother. Sunday morning found me calling an audible on Capt. Chris C. and he responded immediately and with the precision of a World Class Watermen and that put everyone on birds. The Team here at the lodge will be featured in an upcoming issue of Texas Sporting Journal, check us out and come see us when you get a chance.

Like us on *Facebook* and we promise to "love you back"!

*Capt. Kris Kelley*
*Castaway Lodge*
*1-888-618-4868 *
*www.seadriftbayfishing.com*
*Facebook: Castaway Lodge*


----------



## Capt. Kris Kelley (Jun 2, 2004)

More fun in the sun!


----------



## Capt. Kris Kelley (Jun 2, 2004)

Ducks series


----------



## Capt. Kris Kelley (Jun 2, 2004)

Last photo shows a 12ga. wad shot cup in the body cavity of a Bluebill, talk about "up close and personal shooting". I've never seen that before.


----------



## Capt. Kris Kelley (Jun 2, 2004)

*Cutt'em Jack!*

A little wind over the blocks should make for a good hunt in the morning! Capt. Chris C. will be working on the reds mid-day, weather is gorgeous and a fresh cold front is pushing through Friday.


----------

